# Taunustrails 2010



## specialized Man (9. April 2010)

Die Onlineanmeldung ist offen.
Konzept wie 2009 90km in 1er,2er und 3er Teams
+ beschränkte Anzahl Einzelstarter für 30 und 60km
+ Jugendrennen 15 km

Alles weitere auf www.taunustrails.de


Gruß


----------



## fast-fred (25. Juli 2010)

Kennt den einer schon die strecke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (26. Juli 2010)

War gestern im Eppsteiner Wald unterwegs und bin auch an Teilstücken der Strecke vom letzten Jahr lang gekommen. Da liegen ne ganze Menge Bäume im Weg. Werden die noch beseitigt oder die Strecke geändert? Die Aufräumarbeiten dürften ordentlich Arbeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## specialized Man (26. Juli 2010)

Der Forst hat uns versichert, die Strecke wird bis zum Renntag fertig sein. Den langen Trail im Fischbachtal werden wir umfahren, das ist allerdings kein großes Ding.


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2010)

umfahren auf trail? oder auf schotter? naja - ist aber auch egal eigentlich - ist eh ne schöne strecke und ne schöne veranstaltung.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2010)

klingt gut soweit.
starten mi dem 29er ist ok?


----------



## specialized Man (26. Juli 2010)

@powderJO
in dem Fall umfahren auf Forstweg

@ nienie
29er ist kein Problem


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2010)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Den langen Trail im Fischbachtal werden wir umfahren, das ist allerdings kein großes Ding.



schade, aber bei der menge an totholz wohl nicht anders machbar. die umfahrung dürfte noch ein paar fiese höhenmeter zusätzlich bringen, oder ?
@homburger: vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder beim rennen.
@all : suche noch 2 mitfahrer für ein just for fun 3 er team ...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2010)

wenn sich noch mind. ein kaputter für ein 3er team *ssp* finden würde...


----------



## powderJO (29. Juli 2010)

im moment ist noch nicht klar, ob mein teampartner fährt oder nicht. falls er nicht fährt, plane ich bisher noch als einzelstarter ins rennen zu gehen ... sollte ich aber am we feststellen, dass ich wegen stark vernachlässigten ga-trainiung in diesem jahr auf der langdistanz total untergehe würde ich mich auch gerne an ein team anschließen eventuell...


----------



## specialized Man (6. August 2010)

Wie ich eben erfahre, hat der Forst den Fischbachtrail doch freigeräumt, Respekt das war viel Arbeit. Also keine Umfahrung, somit 80 Höhenmeter gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBAlex (9. August 2010)

Trifft sich gut. Hab mich als Einzelfahrer für die 60 km angemeldet, in Verkennung der Tatsache das ich kaum noch Zeit habe zu trainieren...scheiss Diplomprüfungen


----------



## Poppei (12. August 2010)

Also bleibts bei 480hm ?


----------



## specialized Man (12. August 2010)

ja pro Runde


----------



## Uni560 (12. August 2010)

Schick schick .. ich bin am grübeln, ob ich die 30Km fahren soll. Sind also 2 Runden bei 30Km mit jeweils 480hm? Sprich 960hm?


----------



## specialized Man (12. August 2010)

Bitte beachten 30km sind ausgebucht


----------



## Uni560 (12. August 2010)

Ah, danke für die Antwort, na dann wird das dieses jahr leider nichts. die 60km schaffe ich definitiv nicht, aber vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (12. August 2010)

oder du tust dich mit zwei Partnern zusammen und Ihr fahrt zu dritt die 90


----------



## fast-fred (12. August 2010)

Weis einer von euch, wie alt bzw. das Limit für die Jugendstrecke bei den Taunustrails ist?
Gruß fred


----------



## powderJO (12. August 2010)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Ah, danke für die Antwort, na dann wird das dieses jahr leider nichts. die 60km schaffe ich definitiv nicht, aber vielen Dank



quatsch. die runde ist so abwechslungsreich und spaßig, dass du dankbar sein wirst mehr als nur zweimal fahren zu können...


----------



## specialized Man (12. August 2010)

Hier ist der Link zum Flyer da steht alles drin:

www.taunustrails.de/flyer2010.pdf


----------



## Mrpolo9n (13. August 2010)

Hallo, 
der Taunustrail wird mein erstes Rennen. Wollte mal fragen ob eher ein Fully (CUBE STEREO ~13kg) oder ein Hardtail (RADON ZR RACE ~10,5kg) besser geeignet ist? Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung auf der Strecke über ein Anwort/Einschätzung würd ich mich freuen.
Grüße


----------



## Meridaracer (13. August 2010)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Taunustrail wird mein erstes Rennen. Wollte mal fragen ob eher ein Fully (CUBE STEREO ~13kg) oder ein Hardtail (RADON ZR RACE ~10,5kg) besser geeignet ist? Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung auf der Strecke über ein Anwort/Einschätzung würd ich mich freuen.
> Grüße



Wenn du Fahrtechnisch nicht ganz so übbel bist dann das Hardtail, weil hast ordentlich Höhenmeter zu Kurbeln und da machen sich die fast 3Kg mehr als bemerkbar


----------



## .t1mo (13. August 2010)

Warum muss das auf meinen Geburtstag fallen, warum?


----------



## fast-fred (15. August 2010)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mich heute anmelden für das 15 km rennen der jugendlich. (ich bin 16)
Dann hatte ich alles der online Anmeldung aus gefüllt dann stand da ´´wurde nicht gemeldet, weil für diese Altersgruppe auf der gewählten Strecke keine Meldung möglich ist.``

Was heißt das und wie melde ich mich da an das alles klappt.

danke im voraus Gruß fred


----------



## specialized Man (16. August 2010)

Wenn DU 16 bist, dann bist Du für das Jugendrennen zu alt,

siehe Ausschreibung auf dem Flyer

Jugend-Rennen (U13+U15)


----------



## Titanwade (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

wie ist denn die Versorgung mit Getränken gestaltet? Gebt ihr Trinkflaschen aus oder müssen diese mitgebracht und dann abgefüllt werden?

Gruß
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. August 2010)

Hallo, ganz anderes Thema zu den Taunustrails...ich hoffe das ist hier richtig. 

Ich würde  (wenn es nicht schüttet) gerne Fotos machen und wollte fragen, wo denn wohl die beste Stelle bzw. Stellen wären, die man im Laufe des Rennens zu Fuß bzw. abseits der Rennstrecke per MTB erreichen könnte, ohne mit den Fahrern in Berührung zu kommen???
Kann gerne ein google-earth placemark oder sowas sein, damit ich mich rechtzeitig einfinden kann. Start wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit oder eventuell eine happige Steigung? Ich kenne die Strecke leider gar nicht...aber vielleicht ist ja am Freitag/Samstag im Wald schon etwas zu erkennen???
Ich will auch keinem Profifotografen Konkurrenz machen, aber wenn ein gelungenes Bild dabeisein sollte, dann werde ich das gerne im Album bereitstellen....oder anderweitig verschenken...


----------



## specialized Man (16. August 2010)

Die Strecke wird Samstags ausgeflattert somit ist dann alles zu erkennen. Am Renntag selbst wird es sogar eine Führung für Zuschauer an die Bergwertung geben.


----------



## specialized Man (16. August 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist denn die Versorgung mit Getränken gestaltet? Gebt ihr Trinkflaschen aus oder müssen diese mitgebracht und dann abgefüllt werden?
> 
> ...



Wir geben die Trinkflaschen die wir noch haben(ca. 200) an der Verpflegung gefüllt aus solange der Vorrat reicht, ansonsten kann man dort nachfüllen.


----------



## yvonne283 (17. August 2010)

Hey Fred,

Du kannst Dich auch für die 30 km anmelden, sofern das noch geht. Packst Du locker!! 

LG Yvonne

PS: Fahrt Ihr heut abend? Sch... wetter!!!


----------



## d_mase (17. August 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hallo, ganz anderes Thema zu den Taunustrails...ich hoffe das ist hier richtig.
> 
> Ich würde  (wenn es nicht schüttet) gerne Fotos machen und wollte fragen, wo denn wohl die beste Stelle bzw. Stellen wären, die man im Laufe des Rennens zu Fuß bzw. abseits der Rennstrecke per MTB erreichen könnte, ohne mit den Fahrern in Berührung zu kommen???
> Kann gerne ein google-earth placemark oder sowas sein, damit ich mich rechtzeitig einfinden kann. Start wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit oder eventuell eine happige Steigung? Ich kenne die Strecke leider gar nicht...aber vielleicht ist ja am Freitag/Samstag im Wald schon etwas zu erkennen???
> Ich will auch keinem Profifotografen Konkurrenz machen, aber wenn ein gelungenes Bild dabeisein sollte, dann werde ich das gerne im Album bereitstellen....oder anderweitig verschenken...




Soweit ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es doch sogar kurz nach dem Start zwei nette Punkte im Wald. Man fährt doch nach dem Anstieg auf der Straße in den Wald und gelangt dann an einen knackigen Anstieg.

Und in die andere Richtung kommt man ja über einen Downhill wieder zurück auf die Straße. Ich denke, da kann man sicher auch ein paar gute Fotos schießen.

Dann gibt es ja noch den Punkt, an dem die Bergwertung genommen wird. Ist auch ein netter kleiner Stich, an dem man Bilder mit schmerzverzerrten Gesichtern bekommt.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2010)

ich glaube, im letzten jahr gab es eine streckenkarte für zuschauer, mit den besten plätzen markiert.
auch immer gut für fotos ist das ende des schneisendownhills


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaube, im letzten jahr gab es eine streckenkarte für zuschauer, mit den besten plätzen markiert.
> auch immer gut für fotos ist das ende des schneisendownhills



zu 1.: also wenn es so eine Karte gäbe, wäre natürlich toll, aber an sowas wagte ich nichtmal zu denken....Wie gesagt kenne ich die Strecke gar nicht und weiß nicht, was alles innerhalb der Rennzeit zu Fuß bzw. über Querverbindungen mit dem Bike zu erreichen wäre...Aber ich hab ja den Vorteil, dass ich nur ca. 5 km Anreise habe (und dabei noch die Abfahrt zum Kaisertempel mitnehmen kann)  und mir alles am Samstag schonmal ansehen könnte, wenn die Fähnchen im Aufbaustadium sind. Spielt sich das alles in dem Waldstück nördlich des Starts ab??? "Von oben" kann ich in diesem Stück Wald noch den Steinbruch ausmachen...

zu 2.: Deute ich den Smiley richtig und am "Ende des Schneisendownhills" verpasst der eine oder andere seinen Bremspunkt Es sollen aber schon eher Fotos werden, wo die Biker AUF dem Bike sitzen, selbst wenn das schwieriger zu fotografieren wäre, als wenn v=0 und der Fahrer neben der Karre liegt....und "von oben" kann ich in dem Stück Wald auch eine längere Gerade ausfindig machen, was der Beschreibung Schneisendownhill gerecht werden könnte....naja...schau mer halt mal...Allen Startern viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!!!!

....und zumindest scheint der Wettergott wohlgesonnen und es wird trocken  (und heiß )


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2010)

also mit dem bike ist während der rennzeit so ziemlich alles zu erreichen, sogar mehrfach 

der steinbruch ist ein knotenpunkt, wo die strecke mehrfach vorbeigeführt und u.a. in den schneisendownhill geleitet wird. der geht in der tat im prinzip geradeaus, mit einigen kurven um bäume herum. am ende wirds halt nochmal steil und es geht direkt aus dem steilen scharf um eine linkskurve in den nächsten anstieg erneut zum steinbruch hoch. hier verpasst sicher der ein oder andere den bremspunkt oder verschaltet sich oder was auch immer ... auf jeden fall ein streckenabschnitt, der für action und fahrspaß garantiert 

an der heimlichen wiese ist ein weiterer knotenpunkt. auch hier gibts einen netten downhill bis fast zum teich runter und die uphillwertung ist von der heimlichen wiese auch schnell erreicht. 

zur uphillwertung muß man aber definitiv der strecke folgen. den schneisendownhill-endpunkt erreicht man auch ohne auf der rennstrecke unterwegs zu sein ...

ein abstecher am samstag mittag sollte auf jeden fall einen guten überblick über die strecke ermöglichen. mittags beginnt ja um 14.00 uhr das abholen der startunterlagen. da sind schon einige vor ort und auch auf der strecke unterwegs


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2010)

Fein fein...um das Stück Wald rund um den Steinbruch innerhalb eines Tages kennenzulernen, hab ich am Samstag wohl mehr Höhenmeter gemacht als die 90km Strecke am Sonntag ....denn nen Teich hab ich bisher noch gar keinen in dem Wäldchen gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. August 2010)

komme gerade von einer teilstreckenbesichtigung zurück ...

fazit 1 : mein konditionszustand ist derart desolat, dass ich hiermit offiziell um starterlaubnis in einem 6 er team bitte 

fazit 2 : es ist teilweise super matschig und ich habe meine zweifel, dass es sich bis sonntag trotz wetterbesserung erheblich verbessern wird.

fazit 3 : es gibt besagten teich 

fazit 4 : hab trotz miesem trainingszustand und schlechter verhältnisse die bergwertung geschafft. darauf läßt sich zumindest moralisch aufbauen 

gefahren bin ich im prinzip die schlüsselstellen : downhill heimliche wiese am teich vorbei, bergwertung und schneisendownhill.

der downhill an der heimlichen wiese ist meiner meinung nach der zur zeit gefährlichste. sehr matschig und zahlreiche fiese tiefe rinnen, mal rechts, mal links, mal komplett über den weg. wer hier unkontrolliert runtersemmelt, könnte schnell einen abgang riskieren. mein geheimtip für die ersthelfer an der strecke, denn dieses stück ist aufgrund der fiesen rillen auch im trockenen gefährlich. mögen am sonntag alle heile da durchkommen 

die bergwertung ist fahrbar. einzig die längere bergabpassage zuvor hält auch ein paar tückische stellen bereit.

beim schneisendownhill ist die flache anfahrt nach dem steinbruch ätzend. hier gibts quasi keine ideallinie, denn man landet am ende in jeder spur irgendwann in teilweise tiefen pfützen. wenn man da durch ist, ist der rest im prinzip normal fahrbar und von der bodenbeschaffenheit unkritisch. aber auch hier gilt wie überall : kontrolliert fahren und nicht zuviel riskieren ...

noch eine bitte an alle, die in den nächsten tagen auf der strecke unterwegs sind :
habe noch reichlich totholz von der strecke entfernt. es wäre toll, wenn ihr auch mal kurz anhalten würdet, um die fahrspur auch fahrbar zu machen. damit helft ihr auch dem veranstalter. danke


----------



## Jo.wa (20. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> *fazit 2 : es ist teilweise super matschig und ich habe meine zweifel, dass es sich bis sonntag trotz wetterbesserung erheblich verbessern wird.*



Da sind tatsächlich noch einige Schlammlöcher vorhanden, auch heute noch, das wird bis Sonntag leider nicht mehr komplett trocken


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> komme gerade von einer teilstreckenbesichtigung zurück ...
> 
> fazit 1 : mein konditionszustand ist derart desolat, dass ich hiermit offiziell um starterlaubnis in einem 6 er team bitte
> 
> ...



1. Mein Konditionszustand ist natürlich aktuell auch desolat. War eben mal auf der Strecke....allerdings komplett alleine - der Wald war wie ausgestorben.... Wenn noch jemand da gewesen wäre, hätte er mich mehrfach überholt...haha...aber auch kein Wunder, nach 3 Urlaubswochen ohne auf einem Bike zu sitzen (naja...gelogen. Ein Mietfahrrad mit Kindersitz hab ich mal 5 km über den Dünenradweg bewegt im Urlaub...) 
...aber egal, ich will ja auch kein Rennen fahren....irgendwie eine gute Entscheidung, wenn ich die Strecke gesehen habe...die Hölle von Eppstein!!!

2. Es ist immer noch matschig...teilweise richtig übel...aber das werden ja alle selbst bald sehen...

3. Einen Teich hab ich immer noch nicht gesehen...aber egal...das nennt man wohl bei 200 Puls "Tunnelblick"...

4. Bergwertung: keinen Kommentar

...ich vermute mal der besagte "Schneisendownhill" ist das Teil, das nach dem Schild "ACHTUNG - gefährliche Abfahrt" folgt (Eine Schneise hab ich mir trotzdem irgendwie als 4 spurige Waldautobahn vorgestellt...haha...damit hat es nicht im geringsten zu tun...)...eventuell ist meine Fahrtechnik nicht ausschlaggebend, aber das Schild sollte man ernst nehmen...heftig!! Allerdings bin ich auch mit ner Karre BJ 2000 und ziemlich überschlagsgefährdeter Geometrie gefahren, aber es ist wirklich steil. Das Endstück, das dann in der Linksskurve endet, hab ich auf dem Hinterrad sitzend grade so geschafft...Fahrspaß ist für mein Verständnis was anders...Für Fotos ist die Stelle in der Tat wie geschaffen - die offenliegenden Schienbeine bekommen dann schwarze "Zensiert" Balken...

Steinbruch: Kommt man wirklich 3 mal vorbei/Runde...da werde ich auch mal mein Lager aufschlagen auf dem kuschligen Bänkchen und vor jedem den Hut ziehen, der das im Renntempo alles abspult...Viel ERFOLG allen Startern nochmal!!!

...und das eine oder andere Stöckchen hab ich auch noch entfernt...komm ich jetzt ins Fernsehen???


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2010)

schön wars und wie erwartet heftig für meinen trainigszustand.
die strecke war ganz gut abgetrocknet und die von mir am mittwoch befahrenen abschnitte in einem guten zustand.
toll auch, dass (wer auch immer) die großen pfützen in der schneisenzufahrt weggemacht wurden 
die schlimmsten passagen kamen dann am ende der runde, waren aber auch zu schaffen ...
so, heia jetzt und noch schnell die daumen für alle gedrückt, die noch auf der strecke sind


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. August 2010)

*FOTOS!!!*

Respekt nochmal vor allen, die sich durch diese Strecke gequält haben...ich weiß ja nicht, ob es hier jetzt  noch weitergeht, ob überhaupt noch einer reinschaut, aber meine Bilder von heute morgen sind mittlerweile entwickelt, vergrößert und eingescannt...(oder war das früher so?)

Alle in meinem Album Taunustrails 2010 zu finden. Es sind von mir nur Bilder im Wald (dafür bin ich über 5 km gewandert und hatte auch einige 100 Hm absolviert!- und eine JACKE!! komplett durchgeschwitzt), keine von Start oder Siegerehrung, weil ich mittags noch einen anderen Termin hatte...Aufgrund der Speicherbeschränkung sind die Bilder momentan alle nur mickrig klein im Album (ca. 100-150kB), aber für die echten Fotos hatte ich die Kamera auf 6MP eingestellt. Ich hoffe wenigstens erkennt sich jeder selbst und weiß, was er anhatte...

Leider sind sie aktuell noch nicht sortiert nach "technisch top"/"brauchbar"/"fotografischer bullshi...t"

Für die, bei denen mein Blitz oder mein Können versagt hat, tuts mir leid...

Wer ein Bild haben will, muss mir nichts weiter als eine echte Mailadresse schicken. Hier über die PNs können ja keine Bilder versendet werden.
Sollte die Resonanz etwas größer sein, bitte ich um Geduld....

Anhand der Bildnummern ist zu erkennen, dass man sie sinnvollerweise von hinten nach vorne anschaut, also auf Seite 17 beginnt....

Da andere Fotografen vermutlich Geld mit ihren Bildern verdienen müssen, scheidet ein Link auf der Taunustrails.de Seite vermutlich aus, aber wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der mitgefahren ist und sich über ein Bild vielleicht freut, einfach weitersagen...

Da der Speicherplatz in mtb-news wie gesagt beschränkt ist, werde ich die Bilder relativ bald (wenn ich mehr Platz für anderen Unfug brauche) wieder löschen...(zumindest die technisch verunglückten)

...und zu guter letzt: Falls jemand sein Bild schnell gelöscht haben will, einfach Bescheid geben. Es ist kein Bild in böser Absicht entstanden, auch wenn manche vielleicht so aussehen, als würde sich die Zunge gleich in der Speiche verheddern...aber so muss das!!!!


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2010)

leute, was ist los ? seid ihr alle so fertig ? 

großes lob an die orga 
besonders hat mir der eiswagen gefallen 
auch die musi war toll. danke @ df8zh
schade nur, das wohl wieder mal an den absperrungen manipuliert wurde   für mich persönlich kein problem, aber für die meisten ohne streckenkenntnis dann leider doch 
schön, auch mal wieder ne menge alter bekannte getroffen zu haben  und endlich mal auf einem gewinnerfoto zu sein 
danke an den sieger max hierfür und riesen respekt vor deiner leistung 

so, jetzt dürft ihr auch noch was tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (22. August 2010)

ok, dann schreib ich halt mal was: 

strecke super - selbst da wo der forst ordentlich gewütet hat, konnte man eigentlich relativ flüssig fahren. trotzdem irgendwie härter als im letzten jahr - auch wenn ich meine zeit verbessern konnte. 

orga auch gut - nur die siegerehrungen hätten etwas zügiger sein können. hat schon ziemlich lang gedauert. und: an der ein oder anderen stelle hätte zumindest in der ersten runde noch ein posten stehen können... hätte so manche vollbremsung "huch, hier links" erspart.

verpflegung - keine ahnung. hatte eine top-betreuung und konnte die verpflegung so auslassen. und die after-race-versorgung musste leider ausfallen, weil ich wohl ein gel zu viel reingedrückt habe. schlecht. 
aber ich bin mir sicher: der kuchen war aber heute bestimmt auch so gut wie gestern nach der strecken-besichtigungsrunde ...




ein extra danke schön an klein-holgi für die vielen fotos. habe mich auch gefunden - schicke dir morgen eine pm


----------



## freak13 (23. August 2010)

Hi, 
war echt ein super Event. Super KLasse war die Strecke. Endlich mal kein Autobahn geballer sondern echtes MTB. DANKE dafuer.


----------



## blackbike__ (23. August 2010)

taunustrails wie immer absolut super!

die strecke war in einem erstaunlich guten zustand, trotz regen und forstarbeiten war alles prima fahrbar -selbst mit ratten-ralph- und spaß macht die strecke ohnehin immer wieder

das teamrennen konzept finde ich prima, man kann auf seinen runden richtig gas geben und zwischendrin immer mal wieder das drumherum geniessen und bisschen plauschen, sehr schön!

orga war -wie immer- auch top

wir sind nächstes jahr wieder dabei


----------



## d_mase (23. August 2010)

Wie immer, ein tolles Rennen.
Da hier schon alles gesagt wurde bis auf die Qulität des Kuchens, werde ich mich mal dazu äußern..........
Sehr lecker........Großes Lob an die Damen vom Kuchenstand. Der war wirklich sehr lecker.  

Von mir ebenfalls schon mal ein Danke an Klein Holgi. Auch ich werde mich die Tage per PM melden


----------



## blackbike__ (23. August 2010)

noch zwei nachträge:

vielen dank für's anfeuern an der bergwertung, ihr wart klasse, ohne wär ich da nie hochgekommen!

gibt's wirklich keine trikots mehr? ich hätte so gerne eins ohne ärmel in m, also falls doch noch irgendwo ein vorrat liegt, her damit !


----------



## Poppei (23. August 2010)

Stolz zu sagen:  : Heimrennen ist immer wieder das beste Rennen.
Danke an die TSG


----------



## Kurbelschwinger (23. August 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Strecke hat maximalen Spaß gemacht.
Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und Helfer.

Vielleicht könnten sich zukünftig noch etwas mehr Zuschauer begeistern.

Trikots und Westen etc, lassen sich Auskunft per mail mit Angabe der Grösse, Ausführung etc. nachbestellen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## slatanic (23. August 2010)

Hi

war en klasse Rennen
auch von der Strecke her top super viel Trails 
hat jemand en link für die Fotos, oder werden die nicht ins Netz gestellt


Gruß


----------



## Meridaracer (23. August 2010)

Ich fand es auch ganz Lustig


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch ganz Lustig



geh weg. du bist mir zu schnell. 



slatanic schrieb:


> hat jemand en link für die Fotos, oder werden die nicht ins Netz gestellt
> Gruß



foto-link eine seite voher (privat von klein-holgi) offizielle gibt es wohl auch von der fotoagentur friese wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (23. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> geh weg. du bist mir zu schnell.



Währe ich nicht noch vorher die Trans Schwarzwald gefahren, währe ich vielleicht nicht so schnell gewesen


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Währe ich nicht noch vorher die Trans Schwarzwald gefahren, währe ich vielleicht nicht so schnell gewesen



ist doch ne ideale vorbereitung. vor allem wenn man so ausgezeichnetes wetter hat während der woche... hat mich fatal an die transgermany erinnert, als ich die diversen berichte gelesen habe...


----------



## slatanic (23. August 2010)

@ powdweJO

foto-link eine seite voher (privat von klein-holgi) offizielle gibt es wohl auch von der fotoagentur friese wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe...[/quote]


die von Holgi hat ich gefunden

bei friese schau ich mal 

THANX


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2010)

ich habe auch viele Fotos gemacht, und werde sie die Tage mal online stellen...


----------



## Al_Curry (23. August 2010)

Ich kann auch nur sagen, klasse Rennen! Nach den ersten Kilometern wäre ich am liebsten gestorben und habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum ich so unfit bin. Hinterher habe ich das dann doch etwas relativieren können, die Strecke hatte es sich wohl echt in sich!

Besonders lustig fand ich es, wie sich in der ersten Runde noch alle hoch motiviert die Bergwertung vorgeknöpft haben, in der zweiten Runde die meisten dann aber doch schon vor schmerzenden Beinen direkt am Fuße aufgegeben haben *g*. Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich bin's ja selbst nicht gefahren 

Fazit: ab jetzt bin ich immer dabei!


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2010)

Al_Curry schrieb:


> ... in der zweiten Runde die meisten dann aber doch schon vor schmerzenden Beinen direkt am Fuße aufgegeben haben *g*. Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich bin's ja selbst nicht gefahren



hab mir in der zweiten runde fest vorgenommen zu schieben, weil ich so unfit war und mein soll schon in der 1. runde am berg erfüllt hatte. aber dann tauchte die frau eines kumpels mit video cam an der bergwertung  auf und da konnte ich nicht einfach absteigen. also zum 2. mal im schneckentempo bei puls 191 da hoch gequält. was tut man nicht alles, um ins tv zu kommen (wenn auch nur ins heimische tv)


----------



## ND1971 (24. August 2010)

die erste runde hat so viel spass gemacht, da bin doch glatt noch mal 3 gefahren 

und danke nochmal an meinen verfolger aus andalusien für das nette gespäch in runde 4. hat von den schmerzen etwas abgelenkt. ;-)


----------



## d_mase (24. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Trailbezwinger
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung von welcher Zeitung die Pressetante war?
> Oder noch besser stand von den Taunustrails schon etwas in der Zeitung?
> ...




Nein, bitte nicht 

Ich habe mich das vorhin auch mal gefragt.

Daher bitte mal hier posten wo etwas steht, oder noch besser, vielleicht die Ausschnitte, Links oder Scans auf der Homepage veröffentlichen.


----------



## Poppei (24. August 2010)

Die "Pressetante" war von der TSG Eppstein selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2010)

hier eine Auswahl meiner Bilder, wer sich findet, darf sich downloaden, nur für private Zwecke natürlich KLICK


----------



## specialized Man (24. August 2010)

Schöne Fotos,
hat jemand auch mit einer Helm- oder Lenker-Kamera Videosequenzen gedreht?

Wir als Veranstalter träumen seit einiger Zeit von einem kleinen trailer.


----------



## Danny23 (24. August 2010)

ich fande es wie immer klasse,Verpflegung,location,Massage,Musik,Essen etc., auch richtig mal danach abchillen...

Schade fande ich nur die begrenzte Anzal der Starterplätze für die 30er Tour. Ich finde, dass die Teilnahme seid letztem Jahr drastisch gesunken ist. Zu überlegen wäre meiner Meinung, dass man wieder eine zweite Strecke für die längeren Distanzen wählt. So hätte man das Problem einer zu vollen 15er Runde nicht und viele Einzelfahrer, die seid letztem Jahr ferngeblieben sind werden sich heiße Duelle liefern. Wer ist noch dafür !

Beste Grüße
Danny


----------



## Wickerer (25. August 2010)

Danny23 schrieb:


> Zu überlegen wäre meiner Meinung, dass man wieder eine zweite Strecke für die längeren Distanzen wählt.



Vielleicht wird ja nächstes Jahr die Judenkopfrunde wieder freigegeben. Dann könnte man evtl. das Konzept der letzten beiden Jahre mit dem alten verbinden und eingefleischte Marathon-Einzelstarter nach einer Rossertrunde wieder Richtung Judenkopf schicken, während die Teams am Rossert ihre Runden drehen.

Wäre natürlich organisatorisch viel aufwändiger als in den letzten beiden Jahren, würde aber sicherlich dazu beitragen, dass die taunustrails wieder den Anklang finden, den sie verdienen. Falls das erwünscht ist...


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2010)

glaube, das mit dem judenkopf wurd in den nächsten jahren nix.
wie man der lokalen presse entnehmen konnte, wird der eisenbahntunnel von der bahn komplett umgebaut. somit dürfte weiterhin der einstieg in die judenkopfrunde unter rennbedingungen einfach nicht möglich sein.

mir persönlich gefällt das neue konzept viel besser. man hat zwischendurch immer die möglichkeit, sich mit freunden und gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. auch die familien können dabei sein, ohne gleich stundenlang auf ihre liebsten warten zu müssen. bitte weiter so


----------



## h.jay (25. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> [...] auch die familien können dabei sein, ohne gleich stundenlang auf ihre liebsten warten zu müssen. bitte weiter so



Naja, das hat ja bei dir dieses Jahr nicht geklappt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> Naja, das hat ja bei dir dieses Jahr nicht geklappt ...



nö, aber im letzten jahr 
und wenn man sich so auf dem gelände umschaut, wird das durchaus von den familien angenommen


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir persönlich gefällt das neue konzept viel besser.



mir auch - und das als eigentlicher runden-rennen-hasser. bei den ttrails ist die strecke aber abwechslungsreich genug und macht so auch 6 mal spaß. 

was die teilnehmerzahlen angeht glaube ich, dass es mehrere gründe für den rückgang gibt:

 auf der langdistanz schreckt viele einzelfahrer die härte der strecke ab - es waren eigentlich keine wirklichen hobbybiker mehr start. 

 auf der kurzstrecke - hier fahren ja die echten hobbies, die ein feld groß machen  wurden nicht genug plätze angeboten. ich denke, dass die strecke schon noch mehr fahrer vertragen würde - bin relativ selten zu leuten aufgefahren und war doch recht schnell unterwegs. überholen war eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger problemlos möglich, die leute haben auch gut platz gemacht. 

 die startgebühr. im vergleich zu anderen veranstaltungen ist der relativ hoch. mir persönlich ist es das geld wert und mir leuchtet es auch ein dass eine kleine veranstaltung mit weniger sponsoren sich zwangsläufig über die startgelder finanzieren muss, aber viele vergleichen das halt einfach mit veranstaltungen wie frammersbach etc und kommen dann zu dem schnellen fazit: zu teuer. 

 relativ wenig werbung. klar, es gab die flyer aber so richtig hat man es im frankfurter raum nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## d_mase (25. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hier eine Auswahl meiner Bilder, wer sich findet, darf sich downloaden, nur für private Zwecke natürlich KLICK



Hey Frau Rauscher............tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank


----------



## Meridaracer (25. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


>  auf der langdistanz schreckt viele einzelfahrer die härte der strecke ab - es waren eigentlich keine wirklichen hobbybiker mehr start.



Ja Sie ist gewissener Maßen hart. Aber ab Runde 5 kommt dann doch schon langsam der Drehwurm. Vorteil ist man kann sehr gut taktieren und sich seine Kräfte einteilen, da man weiß was kommt. 



powderJO schrieb:


>  auf der kurzstrecke - hier fahren ja die echten hobbies, die ein feld groß machen  wurden nicht genug plätze angeboten. ich denke, dass die strecke schon noch mehr fahrer vertragen würde - bin relativ selten zu leuten aufgefahren und war doch recht schnell unterwegs. überholen war eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger problemlos möglich, die leute haben auch gut platz gemacht.



Ich muss leider sagen das ich in jeder Runde (bis auf die erste) immer genug Fahrer zum überholen hatte. Aber meistens gings echt gut wenn man freundlich sein Überholvorgang angekündigt hat. Und Platz war da, stimmt.



powderJO schrieb:


>  die startgebühr. im vergleich zu anderen veranstaltungen ist der relativ hoch. mir persönlich ist es das geld wert und mir leuchtet es auch ein dass eine kleine veranstaltung mit weniger sponsoren sich zwangsläufig über die startgelder finanzieren muss, aber viele vergleichen das halt einfach mit veranstaltungen wie frammersbach etc und kommen dann zu dem schnellen fazit: zu teuer.



Sehe ich auch so 



powderJO schrieb:


>  relativ wenig werbung. klar, es gab die flyer aber so richtig hat man es im frankfurter raum nicht wahrgenommen.



Jupp, ich habe nicht ma einen Flyer zu Gesicht bekommen (nur online) und Wohne am Rheingau und grad ma 30Km von Eppstein weg.


----------



## homburger (26. August 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganzen Diskussionen über die Strecke nicht. Es gibt CC Rennen, Marathon Strecken von 20 bis über 200 km Streckenlänge mit verschiedenen Anforderungsprofilen. Dieses hier ist numal 15 km lang und kann über verschiedene Rundenzahlen gefahren werden. Wo ist das Problem - die Info war doch kein Geheimnis?

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mittlerweile CC Rennen und alles andere, was etwas technischer ist, bevorzuge. Die Marathons mit 70 % Schotteranteil, oder nur einer Hand voll Singletrails verlieren langsam ihren Reiz. Klar gibt es da auch Ausnahmen. Aber wenn ich mir z.B. Frammersbach mal anschaue. Völlig überfüllt, langweilige Strecke, sauteuer...

Ich fand die Taunustrails sau gut! Lobend erwähnt sein muss auch unbedingt der DJ. Bravohits Beschallung wie in Kellerwald finde ich persönlich deplaziert. Irgendwie meinen die Veranstalter immer mann müsse die Horden mit den Dancefloorcharts der 90er antreiben. 
Also, weiter so Eppsteiner!

Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht ein reines CC Rennen zu veranstalten? Als Alternative so zu sagen?


----------



## Meridaracer (26. August 2010)

homburger schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht ein reines CC Rennen zu veranstalten? Als Alternative so zu sagen?



Währe vor allem interessant wenn es einer Rennserie wie dem Hessen-Cup oder Rheinland-Cup angehören würde 

Aber hier meckert doch keiner wirklich. Ich sehe das ehr als Feststellungen als meckern


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2010)

nö, kein meckern. 

es wurde nach einer begründung für die rückläufigen teilnehmerzahlen gefragt und ich habe meine vermutung geäußert, dass es u.a. daran liegen könnte, das vielen die 90km mit knapp 3000 hm als einzelstarter zu hart sind. that's it.

rennen wie frammersbach oder aulhausen nächste woche (muss übrigens mal sehen ob ich starten kann - bin gerade leider krank) um mal zwei in der gegend zu nennen, sind da deutlich leichter und daher auch massenkompatibler...


----------



## homburger (27. August 2010)

Ja Hessencup wäre toll!

Aber sagt mal, weiß jemand was mit dem Fotoservice ist? Ich hoffe die Fotoagentur hat das Ganze nicht auf Film gebannt und braucht noch 3 Wochen zum Entwickeln...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. August 2010)

homburger schrieb:


> Ja Hessencup wäre toll!
> 
> Aber sagt mal, weiß jemand was mit dem Fotoservice ist? Ich hoffe die Fotoagentur hat das Ganze nicht auf Film gebannt und braucht noch 3 Wochen zum Entwickeln...



Wer schnelle Bilder wollte, musste mit meinen und der von FrauRauscher vorlieb nehmen. Stehen schon seit kurz nach Zieleinlauf in meinem Album
Wer gute Fotos will, muss halt noch auf die Agentur warten ...nach dem Motto "Gut Ding will Weile haben"


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2010)

homburger schrieb:


> Ja Hessencup wäre toll!
> 
> Aber sagt mal, weiß jemand was mit dem Fotoservice ist? Ich hoffe die Fotoagentur hat das Ganze nicht auf Film gebannt und braucht noch 3 Wochen zum Entwickeln...



für cc ist die strecke mit 15 km noch zu lang, oder irre ich da 

heute soll es neuigkeiten bezüglich der bilder geben. hat letztes jahr auch etwas gedauert. nur geduld. freu mich schon auf mein zielfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (27. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> für cc ist die strecke mit 15 km noch zu lang, oder irre ich da
> 
> heute soll es neuigkeiten bezüglich der bilder geben. hat letztes jahr auch etwas gedauert. nur geduld. freu mich schon auf mein zielfoto



Es ging um diesen Ansatz von Homburger



> Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht ein reines CC Rennen zu veranstalten? Als Alternative so zu sagen?


----------



## homburger (27. August 2010)

Ja, 15 km sind da zu lang. Aber ich denke, eine anspruchsvolle Strecke von 5 km wären bestimmt machbar. Ein Vorteil ist dabei, dass der Aufwand wesentlich geringer ist und die Zuschauer mehr zu gucken haben. Jedenfalls finde ich das bei CC Rennen schöner!

Die Kostenlosen Fotos habe ich schon durchforstet. Tolle Arbeit! Danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB_Spessart (27. August 2010)

hi zusammen,

ich möchte hier einmal ein resümee eines "alten neulings" (43J/1J MTB) wiedergeben.

die veranstaltung ist super gelungen , klasse strecke und sehr !! anspruchsvoll. ich bin vorher beim keiler gefahren - war auch schön aber in eppstein ist die strecke richtig heftig; ich selbst war nach 30 km am limit. die schon bereitgestellten fotos - danke für euere arbeit - find ich klasse. 

nächtes jahr werde ich, hoffentlich als staffel, auf jeden fall wieder mitmachen. 

noch eine frage: werden die staffelfahrer/innen, welche 30km am stück gefahren sind, auch in der einzelwertung aufgenommen? wäre garantiert interessant.

grüsse steffen (startnr 358)


----------



## Poppei (27. August 2010)

Bilder online:

http://www.fotoagentur-friese.de/Kundengallerie/TT2010/TT2010.html


----------



## Poppei (1. Februar 2012)

bald wirds was geben !


----------



## Poppei (13. Februar 2012)

its on !


----------

